# Green Field



## HansZimmer (11 mo ago)

First of all, for the "Talkclassical best score awards" in the Movie Corner we are doing a runoff between Shawshank Redemption and The Lion King, if you want to vote: Lion King vs Shawshank Redemption: runoff

That said, today I'll share a short orchestral piece that I found in youtube.

As always, I'll ask your opinion with a poll.

Green Field.
0:00 Morning
1:22 Midday
1:53 Storm
2:52 End of storm
3:43 Sunset


----------



## Xisten267 (Sep 2, 2018)

I like to know the context of what I'm hearing. What is this piece? Who composed it?

I didn't vote yet.


----------



## pjang23 (Oct 8, 2009)

It's video game music (from Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time).


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

I've noticed an uptick in TC members promoting video game music.


----------



## Xisten267 (Sep 2, 2018)

pjang23 said:


> It's video game music (from Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time).


Thanks. I will hear the entire OST and later return here to vote then.


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist (Jan 13, 2019)

Bulldog said:


> I've noticed an uptick in TC members promoting video game music.


Kids have been invading the forum recently. Dunno why.


----------



## nikola (Sep 7, 2012)

3... it's light, playful, childish, kinda sterile, but ok... it sounds like music for some cheesy animated movie.


----------



## Forster (Apr 22, 2021)

BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist said:


> Kids have been invading the forum recently. Dunno why.


Good lord no! Not kids!! Why on earth would they be remotely interested in joining a forum full of old fogeys who can't bear videogame music? They must be masochists.



Some of us fogeys actually like VG music - though it's always best (IMO) when you're actually playing the game. My favourite - creepiest game ever...


----------



## nikola (Sep 7, 2012)

Forster said:


> Good lord no! Not kids!! Why on earth would they be remotely interested in joining a forum full of old fogeys who can't bear videogame music? They must be masochists.
> 
> 
> 
> Some of us fogeys actually like VG music - though it's always best (IMO) when you're actually playing the game. My favourite - creepiest game ever...


Be sure to rate the piece in a poll with 0 (zero) so kids will know then that they're not good enough for this forum and for us old farts who listen to artsy fartsy music that kids can't understand. We're too good for them... we're too good for this world!


----------



## HansZimmer (11 mo ago)

Xisten267 said:


> I like to know the context of what I'm hearing. What is this piece? Who composed it?
> 
> I didn't vote yet.


It was composed by a web artist. Don't ask the name of this artist because I don't know. But why do you have to know the name of the artist to rate the piece?


----------



## HansZimmer (11 mo ago)

pjang23 said:


> It's video game music (from Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time).


Are you sure? Can you give a reference?


----------



## HansZimmer (11 mo ago)

BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist said:


> Kids have been invading the forum recently. Dunno why.


I'm not a kid. Why should I? However, if there are many kids in this forum maybe it's because some kids like classical music.


----------



## HansZimmer (11 mo ago)

HansZimmer said:


> Are you sure? Can you give a reference?


Ok, a moderator gave me the original title of this piece.

The melody was indeed stolen from the videogame "The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time".

The original piece, however, is a midi.






That web artist who created the piece posted in the OP has simply done an orchestral remake.


----------



## HansZimmer (11 mo ago)

Bulldog said:


> I've noticed an uptick in TC members promoting video game music.


When music of videogame used to be 8-bit sounds it was very rudimental and so not interesting.

With the developement of techonology, is now possible to put recorded music inside videogames and videogames developer understood the the music is a part of the experience, so they started to orchestrate music.

Nowaydays, the music of videogames has nothing to envy from film music, so in the same way you can find many fans of John Williams, Hans Zimmer and so on, you will find many fans of videogames composers.


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist (Jan 13, 2019)

Forster said:


> Good lord no! Not kids!! Why on earth would they be remotely interested in joining a forum full of old fogeys who can't bear videogame music? They must be masochists.
> 
> 
> 
> Some of us fogeys actually like VG music - though it's always best (IMO) when you're actually playing the game. My favourite - creepiest game ever...


I enjoy video game music too. Very nostalgic, for me.


----------



## Xisten267 (Sep 2, 2018)

I think that the piece is unremarkable, but not bad. I guess that it works in the game. So I gave it a 3.



HansZimmer said:


> It was composed by a web artist. Don't ask the name of this artist because I don't know. But why do you have to know the name of the artist to rate the piece?


Because I like to know the context behind of what I'm hearing.


----------



## Ethereality (Apr 6, 2019)

HansZimmer said:


> That said, today I'll share a short orchestral piece that I found in youtube.
> 
> Green Field.


I implore you to stop posting orchestral remakes of music that's much better without the tampering!



Xisten267 said:


> I think that the piece is unremarkable, but not bad. I guess that it works in the game. So I gave it a 3.


There are tracks _alone_ I value as highly whole Classical pieces, simply because the musical idea contained within them is so timeless. For example:

*9/10* - Koji Kondo: Meeting the Maidens





*8/10* - Klaus Badelt: Stone Language





*8.5/10* - Kaoru Wada: Kagome and Inuyasha *(2:00)*





*8/10* - Yasunori Mitsuda: Bonds of Sea and Fire





*8/10* - Star Wars: Main Titles





And yet I find Brahms' comment above ironic, as I suffer through "Rock'n Roll", "New Age" threads that post only insulting, over-dramatic music. Compare the above with, for example, the greatest Rock'n Roll song of all time:


----------



## Ethereality (Apr 6, 2019)

*6/10* - Stevie Ray Vaughan: Little Wing (pretty epic!)





Compare this with some of the best Classical works of all time:

*10/10* - Beethoven: Symphony #3 "Eroica":





*10/10* - Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony #3:


----------



## Xisten267 (Sep 2, 2018)

Ethereality said:


> There are tracks _alone_ I value as highly whole Classical pieces, simply because the musical idea contained within them is so timeless.


Considering your post, it's clear to me that you're way more enthusiastic about OSTs than I am, and that we have distinct tastes. But, nonetheless, I agree that there's great music to be found in movies and videogames, much more than many CM fans may admit. I have great respect for John Williams, Ennio Morricone, Leenie Moore, Glenn Stafford, Howard Shore, Danny Elfman and other OST composers, and I think that they deserve as much recognition as classical music composers as the likes of Stockhausen, Górecki, Penderecki, Reich, Pärt, and Boulez. In my view, the OSTs they produce(d) could be labelled as "incidental music", a category of CM, as in essence I don't think that music for the theaters like _Peer Gynt_ or _The Ruins of Athens_ is so much different in form and purpose from orchestral music for the cinemas or for the consoles.

But I don't think that all OSTs are or have to be great, and the fact that a videogame/movie is famous doesn't imply that I'll like it's soundtrack. Besides, I dislike to rate only a portion of a composer's work. I much prefer to listen to entire soundtracks and base my opinion on these "complete" hearings than to look for separated tracks - just as I would do to a symphony, a ballet or a rock album.


----------



## Ethereality (Apr 6, 2019)

That's the thing with Classical junkies. They're exactly like me in that they have great taste, except they're also more like the average music fan in that they have to _cling_ to musicians because some are more dependable (if we want a list of greatest musicians then the Big 3 are right at the top) but I don't have that problem, because I always research good music not good musicians. I don't need to connect with a few dead people. The truth is my music is just as good as many of yours but many are just not comfortable stepping outside the "musician/composer" CD subscription, but when they are, it's often still too late to mentally expand. I've been a very wide mental expander with music for a long time. I really enjoyed your post, and loathe the kinds like Brahms's. To give a preliminary to this overall, timbre or "aesthetic" is the sole foundation of music. It's not the only component worth focusing on, but it _is_ the base one.


----------



## HansZimmer (11 mo ago)

Ethereality said:


> I implore you to stop posting orchestral remakes of music that's much better without the tampering!


Do you think that a MIDI is better than an orchestral recording?

The problem of old videogames is that they used to have very rudimental sounds, especially the first games of 8bit consoles.

So, if you want to understand how good is the music of old videogames you need to hear remakes.



> *9/10* - Koji Kondo: Meeting the Maidens


Thanks, this is good.

If you live music of videogames, you have to know we are doing a competition: Talkclassical best videogame soundtrack award

We are already voting the first track: The Legend Of Zelda: Main theme

I will post "Zelda's Lullaby" in the competition.


----------



## HansZimmer (11 mo ago)

Ethereality said:


> That's the thing with Classical junkies. They're exactly like me in that they have great taste, except they're also more like the average music fan in that they have to _cling_ to musicians because some are more dependable (if we want a list of greatest musicians then the Big 3 are right at the top) but I don't have that problem, because I always research good music not good musicians. I don't need to connect with a few dead people. The truth is my music is just as good as many of yours but many are just not comfortable stepping outside the "musician/composer" CD subscription, but when they are, it's often still too late to mentally expand. I've been a very wide mental expander with music for a long time. I really enjoyed your post, and loathe the kinds like Brahms's. To give a preliminary to this overall, timbre or "aesthetic" is the sole foundation of music. It's not the only component worth focusing on, but it _is_ the base one.


I think that some people hate videogame music because Classic FM promotes videogame music and in the "Classic FM Hall of Fame" some pieces from videogames get a higher score than some historic classical pieces.

The problem is that if you are a conservative you feel attacked by the new world and so you have an aggressive attitude towards it. Some people probably vote horrible only to defend their traditions.

Furthermore, orchestrated music of film and videogames is usually melody-focused, while romantic music is often not. People who like non-melodic classical music don't like soundtracks only because they are melody-focused.


----------



## HansZimmer (11 mo ago)

Xisten267 said:


> But I don't think that all OSTs are or have to be great, and the fact that a videogame/movie is famous doesn't imply that I'll like it's soundtrack.


No one here he's saying that all OST are good. If we post a piece of videogame music it's simply because we thinkg that it's really good, not because we are paid by someone to promote videogame music.


----------



## Ethereality (Apr 6, 2019)

HansZimmer said:


> Do you think that a MIDI is better than an orchestral recording?
> 
> The problem of old videogames is that they used to have very rudimental sounds, especially the first games of 8bit consoles.
> 
> So, if you want to understand how good is the music of old videogames you need to hear remakes.


When it comes to video game soundtracks, I'd say I almost entirely disagree with this. Usually the orchestrator is not as talented as the original composer and it's easy to tell: all the right emphases and great nuances of the composers' original concepts and part-writings are missed by the orchestrator. And even equally importantly, MIDI synth or some combination usually sounds quite good to my ears because it utilizes state of the art instrumentation. Think of anything from Final Fantasy for instance, there are no instances so far of an orchestra improving the skill of Uematsu's MIDI orchestrations and part-writings. However there is one example I think you'd enjoy that was a definite improvement. The album called _Hyrule Symphony_, the original from 1999, was a small ensemble for Ocarina of Time.

I also noticed you made a "best video game tracks" competition. The aspect I might add is, I feel that's more of a movie type of game. Film tends to have the good tracks, while games have already dominated in the field as the best soundtracks, for their deep thematic and psychological development and color. If you were to make a competition about 3 things: orchestrated game albums, film albums, and original video game albums, the latter will dominate by a large margin. There are a lot of great original game OSTs out there, I'm looking into Silent Hill 2, but I also tend to champion Nobuo Uematsu.


----------



## Chibi Ubu (11 mo ago)

nikola said:


> Be sure to rate the piece in a poll with 0 (zero) so kids will know then that they're not good enough for this forum and for us old farts who listen to artsy fartsy music that kids can't understand. We're too good for them... we're too good for this world!


Oh, come on...


----------



## Chibi Ubu (11 mo ago)

Ethereality said:


> *6/10* - Stevie Ray Vaughan: Little Wing (pretty epic!)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can't pit one against another... they are all high quality. All of them, IMHO.


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

Xisten267 said:


> I like to know the context of what I'm hearing. What is this piece? Who composed it?
> 
> I didn't vote yet.


Yeah, I suspect that the whole point is for you to rate it without that context, which could, conceivably, bias your response to it.

Now that you know it's from a videogame, chances are you may listen to it with poorer expectations than if you'd been told it was from some respected Classical musician.


----------



## Xisten267 (Sep 2, 2018)

pianozach said:


> Yeah, I suspect that the whole point is for you to rate it without that context, which could, conceivably, bias your response to it.
> 
> Now that you know it's from a videogame, chances are you may listen to it with poorer expectations than if you'd been told it was from some respected Classical musician.


Not really in my case because I don't have any problem hearing videogame soundtracks. Before I started my journey with classical music, videogame music was what I listened to more often, and I still quite enjoy it.


----------

